
Ashton Kutcher to play Steve Jobs - stevederico
http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118052143
======
squealingrat
Damn. I was looking forward to seeing Noah Wyle return to the role. I also
wish the folks from The Social Network were in charge.

------
cleverjake
I cringe at the idea, but I also cringed at the idea of heath ledger playing
the joker. Ashton is one of the few celebrities I can think of that seems like
they would really care of nailing jobs just right.

------
_pius
Great cast. Kutcher will get it right, plus he resembles Jobs:

[http://www.tjwalker.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/Steve-
Job...](http://www.tjwalker.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/Steve-
Jobs-1977.jpg)

[http://www.binsidetv.net/wp-
content/uploads/2011/05/ashton-k...](http://www.binsidetv.net/wp-
content/uploads/2011/05/ashton-kutcher.jpg.jpeg)

------
ComputerGuru
Not to disrespect either Steven Jobs or Aston Kutcher, but while I guess
Kutcher has the ego/arrogance to match the role he's playing, I cannot imagine
his aura of flippancy and silliness being overcome. With all his silly, comic
roles in the past, it'll be hard for anyone to take him seriously.

Wait - is this an April Fool's joke? (God, I can't wait for this day to be
over!)

~~~
firefoxman1
_"With all his silly, comic roles in the past, it'll be hard for anyone to
take him seriously."_

Isn't that exactly what people said about Jim Carey, Robin Williams, Will
Smith, and Tom Hanks (just to name a few)?

~~~
sopooneo
Yes, but they are talented. While I could be wrong, I suspect that Kutcher is
not.

------
quiesce
He may be a tad young for the stuff after 2000 (i.e., the part more
interesting and familiar to most potential viewers) but I have a feeling that
this Noah Wyle kid could make a decent show of portraying Steve Jobs.

------
rbreve
I would have chosen Christian Bale

~~~
flocial
Bale would nail the crazy part but I don't think he can handle the redeeming
parts (charisma, sensitivity, etc.) based on the films I've seen. Not to say
he's not a great actor, one of the best, but still.

